# strike-through icon



## elroy

This may seem completely trivial but why isn't there an icon for "strike-through"?  Why does it have to be done manually (typing an S with brackets around it and then an /S with brackets around it)?  It seems to be quite a hassle, especially considering that "strike-through" is a useful tool when proofreading.

I realize that the features/tools of this website probably came in some sort of package, and that it's therefore probably impossible to add a "strike-through" icon,...but I'm just throwing the idea out there just in case something can in fact be done about it.


----------



## cuchuflete

Greetings Elroy,

I agree that it would be more convenient to click on a icon...but here is the story of that function in the arcane world of forum software.  Shortly after I became a member, I PM'd Mike Kellogg asking for the ability to "strike through" text.  It was not part of the vBulletin software.  Mike converted the HTML code, and had it up and running in an hour.  The software vendor subsequently added the feature, about half a year later...perhaps with Mr. Kellogg's help (?!).

Only a very small minority of the foreros use this in editing,  so while I share your desire, I don't think it's a high priority right at this moment.

Isn't it nice to have things of this magnitude to be troubled by?

Regards,
Cuchu



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> This may seem completely trivial but why isn't there an icon for "strike-through"? Why does it have to be done manually (typing an S with brackets around it and then an /S with brackets around it)? It seems to be quite a hassle, especially considering that "strike-through" is a useful tool when proofreading.
> 
> I realize that the features/tools of this website probably came in some sort of package, and that it's therefore probably impossible to add a "strike-through" icon,...but I'm just throwing the idea out there just in case something can in fact be done about it.


----------



## alc112

hi!!
I have a question
What is a strike-through icon?
Thank you


----------



## el_novato

alc112 said:
			
		

> hi!!
> I have a question
> What is a strike-through icon?
> Thank you



Hola Alce:

Es el ícono que te  permitiría rayar la palabra , en vez de hacerlo manuamente.  Por ejemplo, en el foro hay un ícono para escribir la palabra en negritas o *bold*, y para rayar la palabra hay que hacerlo manualmente: Tenemos que escribir el texto entre [  S]  [  /S] para que se raye.


----------



## el_novato

el_novato said:
			
		

> Hola Alce:
> 
> Es el ícono que te  permitiría rayar la palabra , en vez de hacerlo manuamente.  Por ejemplo, en el foro hay un ícono para escribir la palabra en negritas o *bold*, y para rayar la palabra hay que hacerlo manualmente: Tenemos que escribir el texto entre [  S]  [  /S] para que se raye.




Este es el ícono que usa Word


----------



## elroy

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Greetings Elroy,
> 
> I agree that it would be more convenient to click on a icon...but here is the story of that function in the arcane world of forum software.  Shortly after I became a member, I PM'd Mike Kellogg asking for the ability to "strike through" text.  It was not part of the vBulletin software.  Mike converted the HTML code, and had it up and running in an hour.  The software vendor subsequently added the feature, about half a year later...perhaps with Mr. Kellogg's help (?!).
> 
> Only a very small minority of the foreros use this in editing,  so while I share your desire, I don't think it's a high priority right at this moment.
> 
> Isn't it nice to have things of this magnitude to be troubled by?
> 
> Regards,
> Cuchu



It's the little things in life that mater  matter, Cuchu.


----------



## panjandrum

Into each life a little rain must fall.....
But this thread has brought a little sunshine into mine.
I had been wondering how on earth all you clever people managed to do strikethrough when I couldn't find the icon anywhere.
Now I know how to do it.
 Thanks.


----------



## garryknight

el_novato said:
			
		

> Este es el ícono que usa Word



Yikes! Is that a "thumbnail"? I thought we were only supposed to have *small* inline images.


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> This may seem completely trivial but why isn't there an icon for "strike-through"? Why does it have to be done manually (typing an S with brackets around it and then an /S with brackets around it)? It seems to be quite a hassle, especially considering that "strike-through" is a useful tool when proofreading.



I prefer it this way: click on the quote tags and then substitute "s" for "quote". But an icon would be helpful, no doubt.

Jana


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> I prefer it this way: click on the quote tags and then substitute "s" for "quote". But an icon would be helpful, no doubt.
> 
> Jana



Haha, I do it with "bold" - less to delete.


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Haha, I do it with "bold" - less to delete.



To myknowledge, this can be used in the quick reply option only. Here, in the advanced window, I never get the bold, italics and underlined tags. The text is formatted automatically.

Jana


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> To myknowledge, this can be used in the quick reply option only. Here, in the advanced window, I never get the bold, italics and underlined tags. The text is formatted automatically.
> 
> Jana



I'm sorry; I've lost you.

What do you mean by "advanced window"??


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Elroy,

Beneath the last post in a thread is the "Quick Reply" data entry window.  Under that are buttons that say "post quick reply"  and "Go Advanced".  The latter offers much more than bold, italic, underline and quotes.

These codes behave slightly differently for each browser I use.  Try it in IE, Mozilla, Firefox, Safari,_ et alia_.  The codes all do the same thing, but behave a little differently in the process.

I console myself that seven keystrokes   is good finger exercise, and I don't have to take my hands off the keyboard to reach for the mouse!  

cheers,
Cuchu


----------



## mjscott

Wow! I'm with panjandrum! I thought you folks were so clever with the strikethrough! Every time I could have used it, I would look through the icons one last time--sure that I'd missed it before--_but it had to be there somewhere!_


----------



## el_novato

garryknight said:
			
		

> Yikes! Is that a "thumbnail"? I thought we were only supposed to have *small* inline images.



Hello garryknight

I loaded the image in a "Image Hosting Web Server", and from over there, you can show the image in the wordreferecence forum.





			
				el_novato said:
			
		

> Si tienen fotos tomada por ustede mismos, publíquenlas, para que las compartan con nosotros, y de esta forma conocer su ciudad. Pueden hacer un albúm de fotos en internet, usando los sitios puestos al final:
> 
> 
> If you have got photos taken by yourselves. Please, share them with us (no internet or professional photos) to know your city.  You can make an online  photo album using the next services:
> 
> http://photos.yahoo.com/
> 
> http://www.imageshack.us
> 
> http://www.photobucket.com
> 
> http://www.imageranch.com
> 
> http://www.imagestash.com
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/
> 
> http://pixstick.com
> 
> http://www.pbuzz.com


----------



## elroy

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hi Elroy,
> 
> Beneath the last post in a thread is the "Quick Reply" data entry window.  Under that are buttons that say "post quick reply"  and "Go Advanced".  The latter offers much more than bold, italic, underline and quotes.
> 
> These codes behave slightly differently for each browser I use.  Try it in IE, Mozilla, Firefox, Safari,_ et alia_.  The codes all do the same thing, but behave a little differently in the process.
> 
> I console myself that seven keystrokes   is good finger exercise, and I don't have to take my hands off the keyboard to reach for the mouse!
> 
> cheers,
> Cuchu



Got it.  I guess it has to do with the fact that I use IE.

I have a Laptop, though, so I don't have to reach for a mouse!  Moving my fingers a few inches down to the "mouse thingy" (is there a name for that?) does not require much effort.


----------



## panjandrum

Hi Elroy!
That mouse thingy (a robust technical term that ought to be listed in the whatsit thread) is either a "wee pad (thingy)" or a "tit".  Those who are not comfortable with the use of "wee" in this context, may omit.
I am speaking only for my own local context, of course.


----------



## SusieQ

panjandrum said:
			
		

> Into each life a little rain must fall.....
> But this thread has brought a little sunshine into mine.
> I had been wondering how on earth all you clever people managed to do strikethrough when I couldn't find the icon anywhere.
> Now I know how to do it.
> Thanks.


 
I kept thinking the same thing.  But thanks to this thread I now know how to do it and will use in the first opportunity that I have. (but I'd rather have an icon)


----------



## garryknight

el_novato said:
			
		

> Hello garryknight
> I loaded the image in a "Image Hosting Web Server", and from over there, you can show the image in the wordreferecence forum.


Yes, I know that. Although that takes the load off the WR server, one of the reasons we banned inline images is that they slow downloading times for people on dial-up connections. Hosted images also make for slow downloading times.


----------



## elroy

panjandrum said:
			
		

> Hi Elroy!
> That mouse thingy (a robust technical term that ought to be listed in the whatsit thread) is either a "wee pad (thingy)" or a "tit".  Those who are not comfortable with the use of "wee" in this context, may omit.
> I am speaking only for my own local context, of course.



A "wee pad" or a "tit"?    

Both of those terms rub me the wrong way and I can't imagine myself using either of them.


----------



## el_novato

garryknight said:
			
		

> Yes, I know that. Although that takes the load off the WR server, one of the reasons we banned inline images is that they slow downloading times for people on dial-up connections. Hosted images also make for slow downloading times.




Well done.

I have dial up connection, and images make very slow the site.  I think if someone wish to show an image, he/she can put the link to image, and everybody can access to link.


----------

